# Open Day at Cotswold Reptile Centre - Cheltenham



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

*Saturday 25th April*​ 
Open Day at Cotswold Reptile Centre - Cheltenham - In conjunction with Find Me A Reptile!​ 
The day will give people the opportunity to meet up with the staff and members of both Cotswold Reptiles and Find Me A Reptile.​ 
*The day includes:*​ 
BBQ and refreshments​ 
FMAR table, with Tom Ashby​ 
Competitions​ 
Meet: Iri Gill - Head of Reptiles @ Cotswold Wildlife Park​ 
Venomous snakes​ 
Free snake sexing​ 
Health checks and advise​ 
and special discounts on the day!​ 

9:00am till 5:30pm​ 
Cotswold Reptile Centre
Unit 2, Lower Mill Street,
Cheltenham,GL51 8JN.​ 
5 min from J11 M5
30 min from J15 M4​ 
5 min walk from Cheltenham Spa Train Station and Royal Well Coach Station.​


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

boomp


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

bump!


----------

